# Nikon 70-300 VR issues.



## appu7171 (Dec 26, 2007)

Hi All,
I got a Nikon 70-300 VR. I had taken around 100 or 200 shots with it. But now Autofocus does not work and the VR also does not work. 

I just got the brand new D80 a couple of weeks back. The other lens a 17-55 that i have works fine on the D80. 

I had played around with the setup menu on the D80. Is there any setting in the D80 that prevents the AF and VR from working on the 70-300. Any suggestions. Or is it that the 70-300 is broken and need to be send to Nikon. Please, any suggestions. 

Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## shorty6049 (Dec 26, 2007)

umm.. send it back?


----------



## Garbz (Dec 26, 2007)

Is the D80 set to AF? May be obvious but it's worth double checking.


----------

